# Americans in Italy



## docjr

Hello,
I am wondering if there are any Americans on here who have immigrated to Italy. I'd like to get in touch for some questions. Thanks.
John


----------



## Bilingual For Fun

A tip, look around for blogs of expatriates living in Italy, there are plenty, and full of all sort of advice.

L.


----------



## stefanaccio

I have a house in Abruzzo and will make at least a part time move there in a few years. What information do you want??


----------



## docjr

thanks for being available. I wonder how you intend to do it legally. Or will you just spend 90 days at a time there? You purchased a house without too much difficulty? What advice would you have for someone who would like to live there?

Thanks.



stefanaccio said:


> I have a house in Abruzzo and will make at least a part time move there in a few years. What information do you want?


----------



## stefanaccio

I am a dual citizen so I can stay more than 90 days. The other advantage of having residency in Italy (through something called A.I.R.E.) is that you pay a bit less on some of your taxes and utilities. Purchasing a house in Italy is not that big a problem. You do not need citizenship to do so and many people will take your money. Given that, my advice to a newcomer would be: 1) build/buy a place near your relative if you have any in Italy, 2) go spend a month in the area you are considering, 3) picture yourself in X (?5 ?10 years) in the future. How do you want to be spending your time? In general, the people that I have known who seem to have done the best have purchased dwellings that are habitable (although perhaps in need of some work) and not too isolated (in a village or small town).


----------

